# Amax battery powered 2-6-2 locomotive



## Vancer (Jan 15, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with these made in China, battery powered, Amax G Scale engines? Looks much like the LGB 2080 engine.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

These?
http://www.amax-toys.com/e/products/Train and locomotive/RC train/RC train.html

They look exactly the same as the Newqida ones that Hammond was and still is peddling.


http://www.hammondtoy.com/shop/agora.cgi?product=NEWQIDA TOYS FACTORY

The "Shall" tank car on Amax' site use to be a Newqida Hammond tank car but has since been replaced with different tank cars.

The 2-6-2 engine looks exactly te same.

As to quality - you get what you pay for. Some cars are not too bad - I would pass on the engine.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Was looking at the control unit on the Amax site, what on earth is "bifurcation track control?" 

Harvey C.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Ordered one some time about, received it, set it up, very poor quality and performance. Sent it back.

I wouldn't bother with it....


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Stan is right, the loko sucks!! Now i heard it through the grapevine that a NEQUIDA Importer will sell his Western style design G scale(more or less)cars pretty soon here in the USA >>>>>i guess ok for kitbashing or .... 

Manfred Diel


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Newquida/Amax rolling stock is quite ok for the price. 
I guess the plastic wheels on the loco makes it actually cost more than it's worth, but for a display piece somewhere sure. 
Everything has it's uses.

I have some NQD/Amax coaches and tankers and for the price I am impressed, they can be bettered. and how else can one get a string of tankers for $120


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Indeed. I can say that for the saxon passenger car, living outside is NOT a good idea. It lived about one year before warping. But that is OK, my (now sold on) Accucraft flat car warped the first time I took it out side and cost more!


----------

